# New nano setup discussion



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

SWEET!

First things first: consider getting a high-clarity cube like the ones from AquaTop. Just because the tank will be close to you, it's worth it for the clarity. Unless GLA has a high-clarity tank.

If you go with a 12" cube, you could also get an AquaTop Nano-P LED fixture. It will definitely handle low-medium plants. Finnex also has a decent 12" fixture but I feel it takes away from tank aesthetics when it comes to rimless cubes because it covers the top of the tank and you have to slide it outta the way to stick tweezers or a net in the water.

If you go HOB, opt for AC30. I have *always* been an AC20 guy. Always. But have recently come to realize the extra room in the 30 is beyond worth it. Especially when it comes to having room for things like Purigen. The extra $5 or so makes it a no-brainer. And when it comes to eventually fishing out stowaway sneaky shrimp or fish? The extra room inside the filter is a relief for sticking a net inside.

If you go canister, Eheim 2211 is a dream for 12" cubes. Adjustable flow, silence, can hide it beside or under a desk. Costs twice what an AC costs but the resale value holds and all that.

Have you considered a 10" cube? May be more manageable for a desk. I have a few examples in my Triple Cubes thread. Along with light fixtures and such.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> SWEET!


I love my enabling friends. :smile:



> First things first: consider getting a high-clarity cube like the ones from AquaTop. Just because the tank will be close to you, it's worth it for the clarity. Unless GLA has a high-clarity tank.


Yep, the GLA I'm looking at is low iron. Since I'm also in FL, shipping is only $11, too. :thumbsup: http://greenleafaquariums.com/products/gla-high-clarity-aquarium-30cm-cube-7-13gal.html

Where'd you get your AquaTops?



> If you go with a 12" cube, you could also get an AquaTop Nano-P LED fixture. It will definitely handle low-medium plants.


Link? I can't seem to find one for sale...?



> If you go HOB, opt for AC30. I have *always* been an AC20 guy. Always. But have recently come to realize the extra room in the 30 is beyond worth it. Especially when it comes to having room for things like Purigen. The extra $5 or so makes it a no-brainer. And when it comes to eventually fishing out stowaway sneaky shrimp or fish? The extra room inside the filter is a relief for sticking a net inside.


Are you running the AC30 on any of your nanos? I was thinking of the 20 just because I worried about size and weight of a larger HOB hanging on a rimless tank?



> If you go canister, Eheim 2211 is a dream for 12" cubes. Adjustable flow, silence, can hide it beside or under a desk.


REALLY! I *might* even have one packed up still somewhere... hm. I was thinking any of the Eheims would be way too big... guess I'll have to spend some time in the garage this weeking pawing through more boxes!



> Have you considered a 10" cube? May be more manageable for a desk. I have a few examples in my Triple Cubes thread. Along with light fixtures and such.


Yeah I started off looking at the 10" cubes. But if I go with fish rather than shrimp I think I'd rather have that extra few inches/gallons to work with. Might still end up going that route if my yet-to-be-seen desk can't fit the 12" though.

Never fear, I've already been stalking your nano cube journal. :biggrin:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

AquaTop LED here: http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-led-light-nano-tp.html Can also find tanks there. I paid $100 for the LED, I think, several months ago and really love it. There are also tons upon tons of options on eBay for cheap. Low power LED + timer = office magic.

Deep Blue Professional also has a couple fixtures that could work extremely well. Ken's Fish and most regular/hobbyist retailers have them if you wanna check them out. The kind with 3-5 LEDs in them.

Am running AC30 on both 10" cubes and 12" cubes. I do place things beneath them, though, to alleviate concerns about weight. Probably unnecessary but easy enough. I don't like them on rimless tanks as much as I like canisters. I find when tanks are constantly within my line of sight, equipment aesthetics become more important than they probably should be. So then I start focusing on keeping as much stuff out of the tank or hidden as possible.

I'd say even Eheim 2213 would be okay for a 12" cube but 2211 is probably ideal. Picking between Eheim an AC means you can't go wrong.

This has me itching to set up the spare 12" cube for a Dwarf Puffer. Temptation. Must resist.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Jake, you rock!

Are LED kelvin ratings comparable to flourescent in terms of color rendition?

I'm hoping to keep my light fixture under $50.

Another HM... I know I have a 2213. 

Anyone on the forum selling acrylic lily pipes? I'd break glass within 24 hours, and I hate Eheim green.

Take your wife out to a really nice dinner this month. Then get another cube NEXT month. :fish:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sooo many things to ponder...

If I can use a filter I already have, that frees up some $$ for that Nano-P fixture you linked. I'm liking the looks of it! Plus they've got free shipping on their tanks.

$50 shipped for the tank http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-high-clarity-glass-cube-hcc-12.html

$70 for that fixture http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-led-light-nano-tp.html

I like the $30 price tag on this Deep Blue fixture better, but not the actinic bulbs http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-su...-blue-solarflar-mini-gooseneck-led-light.html

... after looking at these clip-on options, I think if I end up with an HOB rather than a canister, I wont have much real estate on the back of the tank for moving the filter around to make flow adjustments? I think I'm still leaning towards the FugeRay. I don't mind moving fixtures out of the way for tank maintenance. Don't have to DO tank maintenance all that often on my setups.


----------



## bizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

I have an Eheim 2211 on a 6gal and it works fantastic. The flow is a little strong for dwarf shrimp but if you were to reduce flow with the ball valves I'm sure it wouldn't be an issue. If you were planning on getting glass pipes for the filter you could also purchase the spiral outflow which (from what I've read) will greatly reduce current as well.

On the Deep Blue fixture... Don't get it. I purchased one about a year ago for a nano tank and it wasn't bad lighting so I purchased another for an identical tank. What i had failed to notice is that they had changed the lighting for the fixture from 11 or 12 leds to 3 leds that beam into the tank.. It looked like a poor lighting job at a high school play.

Maybe this for cheap lighting seen it for around $30 http://www.finnex.net/index.php/products/lighting/led-clip-on-light/finnex-epoch-clip-on-light.html


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Definitely like the $30 price, but the actual bulb on the Epoch is a CFL. Just has moonlights (meh) Amazon.com : CL26BK: Finnex Aquarium Nano Refugium Cliplight including 3U Blue White Bulb & Moonlight LED - REAL BLACK : Aquarium Lights : Pet Supplies


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just dug up my initial review of the AquaTop LED here. Really need to update it with new photos and such but that will give you a good idea of what it looks like. 

LEDs these days definitely produce great color and great-looking lighting. I think a strong majority of people with smaller tanks are moving toward them. And those with large budgets and big tanks definitely are. 

Another option… depending upon how crafty you want to get… you could always buy a screw-in LED and put it in a nice desk lamp. Maybe one that has perforation built in to allow for airflow. May look really nice in an office environment. But that's only if you don't find a tank-specific fixture to buy. I'm not sure how many different 'bulbs' are on the market now but there are plenty that would be able to support plants. 

Thoughts about the 2213 if you go with a 12" cube… you'll probably feel like you have too much flow in the beginning. But if you're going with shrimp and such, you'll be loading the filter down with tons of media, Purigen, foam, floss, yadda yadda. So that'll help. You'll also likely have a sponge pre-filter to slow things down kinda and you can always doctor up the spray bar with a Dremel (or a hot nail and a hacksaw). Add a few more holes, make the existing ones a bit larger, etc. All kinds of ways to rig things up for nearly no cost.

There are occasionally people who make acrylic pipes here on the forum but you're looking at probably $50-$100. Another option would be to use black spray paint to paint the pipes on the Eheim. Combined with a black background, they'll almost disappear. If you're looking for something a bit more transparent, could always order some cheap acrylic tubing from Pet Mountain or another retailer (since it's ALWAYS like $8 a tube in local shops and $1 online) and rig up your own.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Another lighting option: Ecoxotic EcoPico LED Arm + LED strips. You can pick your own color temperature, dim, add strips (some people have as many as five on the same arm), turn different strips on and off as needed. If you do some deep searching on all the hobby forums and online, you may even be able to find one that's used and in good shape.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Just to make your life a bit more difficult: why not a really low tech setup? Might be an easier in an office set up.

About 5g:









~3g Champaign Cooler:









v3


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

I have an Aqueon Evolve at my desk...about 6 months or so now. Super easy to care for so far. I setup overflow area with sponges and bio media and haven't needed to clean it yet. I only kept RCS in it until a couple weeks ago when I added 5 emerald rasboras, a week or so later 2 Ottos. Planted decently with room to grow and my plants are showing growth.

With a really light stocking you can use a pretty basic filter. I like the evolve because you can't even tell there is a filter, it takes away some tank area but I have room for my heater and whatever else all out of sight.

I picked up a used Finnex Fugeray -R here on TPT and it works perfect...if not a little to much light so I keep frogbit and salvinia to diffuse the light. I dose CSM +B maybe once a week, macros once or twice since setting up the tank but nothing regular. Just also started dosing metricide lightly a few times a week and the plants really responded.

I thought about grabbing a zoomed canister a few times...but for me the built in overflow just works. It keeps things more minimized, people can get "weird" when you start running a bunch of equipment not related to your work...in my case they don't have a clue what's even there and they just enjoy stopping by to take a look at it. -I actually wish I had a better place to "display" my little tank so people didn't have to come into my cube, around my desk and feel like they are invading my space...they are not, I invite them in.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Check out the tank in my sig its got some of the stuff you're considering. I've got co2 but with one ray you wouldn't need it.


----------



## capri (Aug 23, 2012)

I have Fugeray-R on my 10 inch cube (no Co2) and its perfect . Plants are crypts /anubias and s.repens.The filter is a zoomed 501.Also ,you can get the Aquatop Nano Type-P Led Light for $50 (incl shipping) on fleabay from one of the bigger dealers .


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OVT said:


> ~3g Champaign Cooler:
> 
> View attachment 303978
> 
> ...


That's GORGEOUS! Not what I'm shooting for at work, but man if I didn't have a cat who I wouldn't be able to keep out of it, I'd set something like that up on my kitchen counter!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

prighello said:


> Check out the tank in my sig its got some of the stuff you're considering. I've got co2 but with one ray you wouldn't need it.


Your tank is almost exactly what I've had in mind (in low tech version lol). Where'd you get your lily pipes?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

capri said:


> Also ,you can get the Aquatop Nano Type-P Led Light for $50 (incl shipping) on fleabay from one of the bigger dealers .


Perfect, exactly in budget and I really do like the looks of this one. This is most likely what I'm going to go with, then, thanks! roud:



TekWarren said:


> I have an Aqueon Evolve at my desk...about 6 months or so now. Super easy to care for so far. I setup overflow area with sponges and bio media and haven't needed to clean it yet. I only kept RCS in it until a couple weeks ago when I added 5 emerald rasboras, a week or so later 2 Ottos. Planted decently with room to grow and my plants are showing growth.
> 
> With a really light stocking you can use a pretty basic filter. I like the evolve because you can't even tell there is a filter, it takes away some tank area but I have room for my heater and whatever else all out of sight.
> ...
> ...


Yeah those are definitely considerations, especially as I don't yet know how much real estate I'll have to work with on my desk.

I'd had my heart set on a low iron tank... but the benefits of the built-in filter and not having to fool with unsightly intake and flowbars or spring for lily pipes might make up for that...

Do you have any pics of your overflow compartment? Is there room in there for a bag of Purigen and a heater? If there's room for a heater, that might just cinch it for me.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Your tank is almost exactly what I've had in mind (in low tech version lol). Where'd you get your lily pipes?


I got them from a former sponsor here; Keyboard Aquatics. I think he still comes around. You might want to pm him. They're VIV which I hear is basically the ODM for Do!Aqua.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Waaaait… about about an Ecoxotic EcoPico all-in-one? Maybe a bit more stylish and polished.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I looked at the EcoPico, but I really dislike internal filters. I want as much out of the tank as possible. That filter is so tiny I don't think even just a bag of Purigen would fit? Plus, the tank itself is on the small side. I'd prefer a few gallons more if possible.

I'm getting really entranced with this planted HOB idea, though: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=303778&page=2

I briefly bumped into a HOB filter at PetCo the other day that showed a Peace Lily growing out of it. Was in a rush so didn't get a chance to pick it up and look at it, but the idea has been sticking in the back of my brain... I keep picturing Creeping Jenny overflowing out of one.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Found a set of acrylic lily pipes on fleabay for $25. Sooooo the options I'm now debating between are:

1) Stick with the original plan and get the 30cm cube and either:

Option A- AC30 HOB set up with emersed plants growing out of it (which will probably mean I'd need to go with a desk lamp for lighting to ensure the HOB is lit, as well... this one is looking rather intriguing; 



)

Option B- Eheim 2213 (which I already have) with acrylic lily pipes and the AquaTop Nano P for lighting

OR

2) Aqueon Evolve 8gal with the built-in overflow filter and the AquaTop Nano P

Cost comparisons:

1-A $50 tank, $35 HOB, $100 lamp = $185 total
1-B $50 tank, $25 lily pipes, $50 NanoP = $125 total
2 $100 tank, $50 NanoP = $150 total

Plus I'll have to get a heater with any of these options, but those are cheap.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

I vote for 1B


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm worried about space/setup logistics with 1B. Guess I won't be able to make that call until after I see my new desk, though LOL


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd go 1B for the flexibility it'll provide - plus you already have the filter.

But having all these options is the best part. So many avenues to take and so many possible outcomes that are all great.

As for the EcoPico filter: yeah, I'd definitely ditch that. Was just thinking it'd be a bit of a deal to get tank + lighting for $100ish. Which you can already do with AquaTop, I guess, so the purpose is defeated.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I just pulled the trigger on a Nano P.

I figure even if I end up not using it for a work tank setup, I'll just set up a nano on my kitchen counter (and blame you, Jake :flick

Still looking at desk lamp options on Amazon, though. This one looks really cool, all the different light settings are really intriguing!


----------



## TekWarren (Oct 6, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> Do you have any pics of your overflow compartment? Is there room in there for a bag of Purigen and a heater? If there's room for a heater, that might just cinch it for me.


There is quite a bit of room for "stuff" in the overflow compartments on the Evolves. They include this thin filter pad but give you a ton of room...almost as if to expect you will DIY your own media. I run the shortest heater I could find locally that I can adjust. I think it's an Aqueon 50w and around 9" long. It sits in the overflow section with the pump out of sight. I still have room for more media, purigen, etc. I actually keep toying with idea of growing riparium plants in the back but I think I am just stay the course for now.

I'll get some updated pics in my journal thread that you requested


----------



## bizzle (Mar 5, 2014)

When did desk lamps get so awesome!?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I feel like you're going to enjoy the Nano P. Useful for a lot of different tanks, fortunately.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah well, now I want a nano each for the Nano P, the FugeRay AND that LED desk lamp so I can compare 'em all and see which I like best.

:icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Debated long and hard over the Aqueon Evolve due to the convenience of the built-in overflow, but finally decided I just don't want an acrylic tank.

Ordered the AquaTop 30cm cube today.

Figure if I can't set it up at work, I'll put it on my kitchen counter. I had my old 10gal and stand sitting beside the kitchen counter and had been planning to set it up- but I think this cube will look really nice on the counter, and moving the 10gal and stand will free up the traffic pattern around my couch. Hopefully now I can sell the 10gal setup to free up some money for livestock and plants. Win/win either way. :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tank and light both shipped yesterday so should be here later this week! :biggrin:

I went to the Tampa Bay Aquarium Society meeting last night and snagged 6 juvie orange shrimp at the auction for $6, so I've started stocking even before I got the tank! LOL Right now they're sitting in a bowl on my kitchen counter with a nice Anubias nana I also snagged at the meeting. (The nana will probably eventually end up in my 90gal since not in scale for the cube).

I about died when a bag of 6 juvie Boesmani Rainbows went for under $20. I SOOOOO wish I had my 90gal up and ready for them!!! :icon_frow

Figured out today that I won't be setting this tank up at work. Turns out that since the place is staffed 24/7 the lights are always on, and I'll be sharing my desk space with people on other shifts. Not terribly disappointed, as Plan B is my kitchen counter anyways.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Now I have to decide how I want the aquascape to look.

I know I want a tall background plant in the left corner and a Lilaeopsis mauritiana carpet. I also know I want some Manzanita twigs coming up out of that back corner, similar to the scape in my old 29gal. 

It's the tall background plant I need to decide on first. Depending on what I pick for the background, I may or may not have rocks and Anubias nana 'petite' in the midground, or something else...

Plants I'm considering:

Crypts (possibly one of the newer cultivars or rarer ones... Aaron Talbot has some lovely pink ones I've been drooling over)
Helanthium tenellum (formerly Echinodorus tenellus)
Sagittaria
Rotala rotundifolia
Dwarf Lobelia cardinalis


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Possible arrangements:

Back corner - Echinodorus angustifolia 'vesuvius'
Midground - Hemianthus micanthamoides, Rotala rotundifolia, or Anubias nana 'petite' on rocks

Not sure how well the Vesuvius would fill in the background with that arrangement? I really love that plant, though... might try it in the midground instead:

Background- Rotala rotundifolia
Midground- E. 'vesuvius'
Foreground - A. nana 'petite'

I wish there was a dwarf version of Val nana or Crypt spiralis that would stay as narrow through the leaf and max out at 8-10" tall. That's the reason I'm kind of tempted to try a Chain sword background, but I think the "regular" H. tenellum would be too invasive (I could maybe try building a corral/terrace to contain it). Not doing CO2 so Blyxa isn't really a good option...

I've considered needle leaf Java fern, but I think the scale would dominate the 'scape. The 30cm tank is so small, I really want to try and stick with similar scale on the plants (part of the reason HM and R. rotundifolia appeal to me). I also keep going back and forth about Crypts. They have such broad leaves...

I could try:

Background - R. rotundifolia
Midground - HM
Foreground- A. nana 'petite' in front of rock terrace

If I went this route, I probably would not also incorporate Manzanita, as I think it would look out of place amid stems rather than growing out of a more "grassy" plant.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

All hardware has been nailed down, so I started a journal for this build: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=622650


----------



## DizzyD (Apr 24, 2013)

This thread is making me want an office tank again...


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

DizzyD said:


> This thread is making me want an office tank again...


Me too, been debating setting up again myself.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

About the choise of filters there is always many different opinions, so i thought i give you mine

For all my small tanks i use small black internal filters. If you use a black background a black internal filter will be inviseble, especially if the tank also is having a high plant mass. There will be no ugly technic sticking out of the tank, the internal filters are easy to maintain and the risk of leacage in the filter system is eliminated.

For planted tanks the demands of filtration is lower than in other setups and i find the internal filters to work very well.

I have been in this great hobby for some time now, both reefkeeping and freshwater. And i do think the manufacturers of equipment is very good to affect us when it comes to what equipment that is a MUST have, especially in the saltwater departement, but also in freshwater tanks. 

Keep it simple and you will have the most succsess in the long run, good luck watever you choose.

Jnad


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

This tank is going up on my kitchen counter. The management at work didn't want water on a desk near the computers.

However, I may go back and ask about setting up my 10gal on its own stand over near the front door... :icon_mrgr


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> This tank is going up on my kitchen counter. The management at work didn't want water on a desk near the computers.
> 
> However, I may go back and ask about setting up my 10gal on its own stand over near the front door... :icon_mrgr


I work with computers and got permission from MIS and facilities depts.


----------

